# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Canon Digital Rebel vs Canon G3 digital



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

I know it is like comparing apples to oranges, but I am looking for a camera for my Dad for Christmas and I am stuck between the Canon Rebel and the Canon G3 camera. My dad used to have a 35mm Rebel (OLD ONE) and his wants a digital rebel. But the cost is $899 just for the body where as the G3 camera is around $500. The question that I have is is the digital Rebel worth the extra $500 ( I would buy a better lens then the one that comes with the kit for the Digita Rebel). He likes to take pictures of everything from family to events out side. I done some research on both and can not make up my mind. I would like to hear the pros and cons about both. If I was just going with the point and shoot type, I would get the G3, but he mention he like the SRL in the Rebel and that would be the camera he would get for himself. I heard that the Rebel is easy to use also and CNET and Consumer Reports rate both very high. The canon G5 did not get that good of a review from either. Can you please help. Thanks alot. (Also, since my dad is going to own one of these cameras, that means I get to use it too, A PLUS for me)

Mike K.


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

defenitely the 300D, especially because he asked for it (won't be happy with a digicam if he wants a DSLR)

I would sure buy the kit, the 18-55 is worth the money. (where do you get something similar fot that money in the 18-24 range ??)

As a all-round lens try to buy a Canon 28-135 USM IS

one final question / remark :
The 7 point AF system really sucks imHo. Therefore all the auto modes are almost useless, again imHo. But normally an experienced photographer won't use them, so now problem.

http://users.pandora.be/perrush/foto/
some of my 300D pics

--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Agree with the Digital Rebel because he made it clear that is what he would buy for himself. Anyone who is a 33 mmSLR and likes them - would see the smaller cameras as a clear step down.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> one final question / remark :
> The 7 point AF system really sucks imHo. Therefore all the auto modes are almost useless, again imHo. But normally an experienced photographer won't use them, so now problem.


Do mean the auto focus on the G3 or the Rebel??? And how hard is it to use the Rebel?

Mike K.


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

@ Mike :

I ment the AF of the auto-modes of the 300D. But if you use the advanced modes (P, AV, TV ..) you can choose wether you use 7 or 1 AF points. Select 1 and you're off.

It's not difficult to use the 300D ... if can do it ... almost anyone can









--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## rudedog (Feb 6, 2003)

As stated above, the digital Rebel is a superior camera in terms of picture quality (6mp vs 4mp)and the option of interchangeable lenses speaks for itself. 

However, its worth mentioning that some of the features on the G3 are superior and more akin to those found on a pro camera. The G3s metering modes are user selectable and has spot, center weighted and evaluative metering where as the rebel only has evaluative (I believe it does have other metering modes but these are not selectable and are forced depending what programme mode the camera is in). The G3 also has flash exposure compensation allowing you to adjust the ammount of flash produced which is something the rebel lacks.

It all depends on your own situation - the G3 is a compact camera and if you don't plan on producing pictures above A3 size should suffice most needs. The rebel however, is a ground breaking camera in many respects but is in effect, a digital version of one of canons low end film cameras (the 300v/rebel Ti) and the dumbed down feature set reflects this. Its also worth remembering that the kit lens that comes with the rebel is a good lens but will not cover a large range of shooting conditions and I would imagine another lens would need to bought to complement this set up. The 28-135 USM IS lens that Perrush mentions costs almost as much as the G3 alone and with both these lenses the focal range would only be slightly greater than that of the G3 (35mm-140mm) 

You must weigh up if the greater image quality of the rebel and vast choice of lenses is worth the extra money and don't forget your Dads preference for this camera!

Rob


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

@ rudedog :

the 300D has all the 3 metering modes the G3 also has. They can be selected at wish with eiter the AE lock or by choosing the full manual mode. So the 300D CAN DO it all, it's unbelievable canon made such a mess of the selection. (I believe they just did it to protect there 10D sales)

Yes the 28-135 has almost the same range as the G3 ... but it has IS and USM ... makes a big difference. Advantage of buying good lenses it that you can put them on your next (canon) cam too. Lenses don't loose value that rapid as a body.

FEC on the G3 ?? yes ... but a built-in flash is never really good (flash stands to close to the lens) ... so for good pictures you should by a stand alone flash. The 420EX could have been a choise but it has no FEC. So you're forced to the 550EX which costs more the 100$ more than the 420EX ... damn nasty marketing strategy of Canon.

Like I said before. The real disadvantage of the G3 is the noise level at higher ISO's.
for the G3 : http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canong3/page16.asp
for the 300D : http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos300d/page13.asp
You can see that the noise of the G3 @ ISO100 is almost the same as that of the 300D @ ISO400. Meaning that you can get your shutterspeed 4 times faster with the 300D than with the G3.

--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## rudedog (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi Perrush,

I wasn't trying to put the 300D down in my last post - I was just trying to make Mike aware of some of the negative points of both cameras.

The 300D doesn't have the same metering modes as the G3 - the G3 has a spot meter whereas the 300D has partial (meters for about 9% around the center focusing point) They are not user selectable - you can select partial metering by pressing the AE lock (*) button but evaluative metering is the default in all shooting modes except manual which uses center weighted average metering.

As regards to the FEC issue - the G3 has this and can be used in conjunction with the 420EX if you feel you need to use an external flash (which I highly recomend as on camera flash is only really usefull for fill purposes). As I already owned this flash unit, this was one of the main reasons I chose the 10D over the 300D - I would have to had sold the 420 and bought the 550EX to use with the 300D. For me, this would have meant that the total cost of 300D+ 550EX would have been almost as much as the 10D so it wasn't a hard descision in the end. Its probably worth mentioning that many people seem to have had problems with the 300D and consistant flash underexposure - this can be corrected but ONLY if you use the 550EX external flash.

The point you made on ISO speeds and image noise is a good one as this is very handy if you take a lot of shots in low light without flash/tripod.

I'd like to add that the autofocus can be quite slow in low light situations on the G3 and thats also something to bear in mind.

I hope we haven't confused Mike too much with all this !









Rob


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

I have decided on going with the G3. My dad told me that the Rebel was too much camera for him. Does anybody recommend any other 4meg - 5meg camera? The G3 got great reviews. I am planning on ordering it tomorrow.


Thanks for the help

Mike K.


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

@ rudedog :
Did it seemed that I was defending the 300D ?? Not really, I only tried to clearify things. 300D is definitely a better cam than the G3, but at more than double the price (taking in count extra costs for flash and extra lenses)

And ofcourse a 10D is fine too








Only I choosed to buy a low end body and high end lenses, than upgrading the body when a significantly better one is on the market for a time (succesor of the 10D ??)

--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------

